# Perch n Steelhead ?



## steelstalker (Nov 29, 2013)

I was fishing wingfoot lake the thursday befor the rains came and i had a few perch that had eggs in them,I got to thinking they look alot like sucker spawn,and i wondered if you could tie them up into small sacs using white mesh and drift them for steelies ? Don't know if will work,but worth a shot i guess,anyone ever tried this? :G


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I've thought about that a few times after filleting some jumbos in the fall that were full of eggs. Never tried it though.
Why not? Guys in other states tie sacs out of tuna, sardines, you name it.


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

They are tyin sacks out of tuna and sardine meat, or eggs??


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Was cruisin some out of state steel head sites. Seems guys in Indiana will tie sacs out of anything. Yeah, meat. Tuna, canned sardines, shrimp, you name it. I guess some guys get pretty serious with their secret recipes. I just remember it, 'cause at the time it seemed odd to me that no one does that here in Ohio.

Although the wife did get a nice F.O. steelie last year on a jig tipped with a huge shrimp tail. I was kinda giggling til a huge trout slammed that shrimp.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

steelhead love shrimp. Ive caught a good number on shrimp in the past and some this year even. I dk about perch eggs although i have thought about it.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> steelhead love shrimp.


Shhhhhhhh!


Lol!
Yup, and unlike skein, you can nibble on some when you get hungry and the fish ain't bitin'.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

creekcrawler said:


> Shhhhhhhh!
> 
> 
> Lol!
> Yup, and unlike skein, you can nibble on some when you get hungry and the fish ain't bitin'.


Who says you can't do that with skein? Lol

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

KTkiff said:


> Who says you can't do that with skein? Lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Mmmmmm skein.......lol


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Do you use raw shrimp or the regular precooked stuff?

Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

I go to wal-mart and buy the $5.00 bag of small size salad shrimp. you get 100-150 shrimp per bag and i only use a half or less of a shrimp at a time. needless to say a bag lasts awhile. I dont stick the shrimp onto my hook whole, I break it in half then further break it down into a flaky chunk.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

I've tried the Perch skein a few times but didn't have any luck. Now shrimp has produced for me countless times, especially in the colder weather. I rarely use Salmon skein, but my eggs are caviar cured and very tasty!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I prefer the large pre cooked shrimp. One for bait, one for me.......

Got 'em on little pieces and huge tails.


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Shrimp on a plain hook? Or used with a marabou jig. Or jig head or something?

Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

creekcrawler said:


> Was cruisin some out of state steel head sites. Seems guys in Indiana will tie sacs out of anything. Yeah, meat. Tuna, canned sardines, shrimp, you name it. I guess some guys get pretty serious with their secret recipes. I just remember it, 'cause at the time it seemed odd to me that no one does that here in Ohio.


Don't bet your life on it! (Shhhhh!)


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> Shrimp on a plain hook?


I've done it a couple of ways.
Big chunks drifted like skein with a split shot, little pieces on jig-n-bobber.


----------

